# Joe Ryan



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

There must be many former MIMCo radio officers and technicians who encountered Joe Ryan in the course of their service with the Company. For several years Joe was the man who supervised and carried out Marconi installations on new buildings in Japanese shipyards and also made repairs to visiting ships' radio and navigational electronics in Japanese ports. He worked in close co-operation with our agents there, Cornes & Co. After he returned to the UK, for a time he was attached to Newcastle depot and the Chelmsford head office prior to his retirement.

Just in case you think that this is beginning to sound like an obituary, relax. Joe is still going strong and the purpose of this post is just to let you know that he was 90 years young on Friday May 21. Unfortunately the current lock-down restrictions prevented the MIMCo Playgroup from toasting his health (in Guinness of course) but be sure that once we are able the omission will be rectified.


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Give my regards to Joe.
If all goes well hope to see all at the next re Union 

Peter


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Ron Stringer said:


> There must be many former MIMCo radio officers and technicians who encountered Joe Ryan in the course of their service with the Company. For several years Joe was the man who supervised and carried out Marconi installations on new buildings in Japanese shipyards and also made repairs to visiting ships' radio and navigational electronics in Japanese ports. He worked in close co-operation with our agents there, Cornes & Co. After he returned to the UK, for a time he was attached to Newcastle depot and the Chelmsford head office prior to his retirement.
> 
> Just in case you think that this is beginning to sound like an obituary, relax. Joe is still going strong and the purpose of this post is just to let you know that he was 90 years young on Friday May 21. Unfortunately the current lock-down restrictions prevented the MIMCo Playgroup from toasting his health (in Guinness of course) but be sure that once we are able the omission will be rectified.


Regards to Joe and wishing him a belated Happy 90 years young. Joe comes from a town near my home place. Met him many years ago with the late John Morrissey R/O with Kuwait Shipping.


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

I remember Joe from my time at Newcastle - he was the North Shields 'Man' - good luck to him!


----------

